# Suggestions for 2.1/5.1 Speakers.



## d3p (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Sadly i sold my Logitech Z2300 2.1 Speakers & now thinking to upgrade to something bigger. I already have a Asus Xonar DX 7.1 Sound Card with me. 

Now i just want to move out from the era of Logitech's & Altec lansing's. Suggest me something different. Suggest either a powerful 2.1 or 5.1 Speaker System.

*Purpose : *

Music - Hard Metal, Techno & Trance.

Movies - Mostly HD Movies.

Games - FPS & Racing Genre's

*Budget :* 15k-25k

Currently eyeing towards Bose Companion™ 5 Multimedia Speaker System priced at 25k. 

If nothings comes out then probably go with some 5.1 Headphones atleast.

Anyway, just feed in your comments.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2012)

Being had your Z2300, i think its time to move onto 5.1/7.1.. 

Bose Companion 5 is not gonna satisfy you for 25K..


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, then what can i get in the range of 15k - 25k


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2012)

^Edifier S550 as of now..


----------



## jassi (Apr 24, 2012)

go for edifier s730 ..powerful 2.1 setup ..


----------



## gurujee (Apr 24, 2012)

hifivision peoples have good views about these
"Welcome to HiFiNage" - The Only Online Store to buy Swans HiVi Speakers in India


----------



## kai840 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dont go for edifier s550 .Remember 2.1 speakers will always snd bttr than 5.1   go for these for high snd quality  : corsair sp 2500 or creative T3 both costing around 15K


----------



## 5fusion (May 2, 2012)

gurujee said:


> hifivision peoples have good views about these
> "Welcome to HiFiNage" - The Only Online Store to buy Swans HiVi Speakers in India


  +1 for it.


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2012)

kai840 said:


> Dont go for edifier s550 .Remember 2.1 speakers will always snd bttr than 5.1   go for these for high snd quality  : corsair sp 2500 or creative T3 both costing around 15K



Thats kind of misleading..


----------



## saurigr8 (May 2, 2012)

kai840 said:


> Dont go for edifier s550 .Remember 2.1 speakers will always snd bttr than 5.1   go for these for high snd quality  : corsair sp 2500 or creative T3 both costing around 15K



2.1 & 5.1 both are in different league and taste . I would suggest Edifier S 550 it's more musical than Logitech Z 5500 and the bass is also tight .


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the inputs & suggestion fellas.

I'm looking forward for buying a 5.1. As of now Edifier s550 is currently in the hitlist.

But finding them locally is big issue here. I've checked with Golcha IT & they don't have this model in stock. 

They have C6 & DA Pro 5000, but i don't want them.

If any other model can be taken into account, then feel free to post here.

*@kai840* : As mentioned earlier, i was having Z2300 2.1 & it was monster when paired with Xonar DX [Personal experience]. Creative Gigaworks T3 & Corsair SP2500 are in the same league. So won't opt for them.


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2012)

Infibeam

Timtara


----------



## saurigr8 (May 3, 2012)

@d3p , If you upgrade your Sound Card also to Asus Xonar D2x than it's a awesome combination for Edifier s550.


----------

